# Warmblood Critique, should I buy her for jumping?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Regardless, please get a PPE

$1500 for any horse, especially one with training put in them, is very suspicious.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She has excessively long cannons behind. Her hocks are much higher than her knees.. this may interfere with her gathering herself before a fence. 

At 5 she should look more mature and less leggy. She could stand more weight. From the description I wonder about having a temperament issue. How are other offspring by this stallion??? Get a PPE.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Elana said:


> She has excessively long cannons behind. Her hocks are much higher than her knees.. this may interfere with her gathering herself before a fence.
> 
> At 5 she should look more mature and less leggy. She could stand more weight. From the description I wonder about having a temperament issue. How are other offspring by this stallion??? Get a PPE.


^^What she said. Looks like she will need a lot of work to build confidence in jumping, regardless of conformation. Do you have someone that can help you work through this? My trainer gave me a list when horse shopping of what to look for. Temperament was #1. Conformation was #3 or #4. Unless you are an intermediate rider with experience with green horses, I would look for a horse that is already schooled in jumping.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Ok, the picture does NOT look like Dallas ,Tx........how tall is this Vivendi? This mare is listed as a pony, at 14.1 hands. Smells like a scammer to me.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

@greentree - I was questioning the 14.1hh too, but hard to tell since the rider appears to be very short. Just the price tag alone would make me think this is a scam though. Warmbloods are usually at least twice that as soon as they hit the ground.


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I just went back and looked. Lol, you're right. Op, look at the blue car in pic #2. That license plate is obviously overseas.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Vivendi stands at an Irish stud 
Ballymureen Stud - Home

At 14.1 that 'horse' would be called a pony in the UK - they say she's 16hh in the blurb and then 14.1 on the list
The license plate looks as if its a UK one
Maybe someone imported it but it would have cost a lot more than $1500 to just do that so I suspect a scam
If it is at all genuine the fact that the horse is nervous of poles would put me off if I wanted a jumper


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Google is your friend. Here is the original ad:

Sweet mare by ARS Vivendi | Llanelli, Carmarthenshire | Pets4Homes

She's 3500 pounds or roughly $5400. Located in Carmarthen, UK.


----------



## AprilthePaint (Jul 6, 2015)

OMG! Thank y'all SO much! I would've still gotten someone experienced to look into her but I am so glad that we found this out! Because I would've did a 2 hr drive to Dallas to see her but not anymore! Thank y'all!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Scam.............


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Closing thread as the advert does appear to be a Scam
Good detective work!!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Closed since the advertisement is a scam.


----------

